# Rauschen wegen ADSL Telefonbuchsen von Parallel auf Seriell umschließen



## funnytommy (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo Forumsleser!

Ich habe jetzt schon ca. 1 Jahr eine ADSL Leitung mit eine Traffic von 1GB (Österreich!)
Immer wenn das Modem verbindet, habe ich ein Rauschen in der Telefonleitung!
Ich habe keinen ISDN-Anschluss! Ich verwende einen analogen Anschluss! Mithilfe eines Splitters wird die Telefonleitung geteilt das ich Internet und Telefonieren zugleich kann!
Doch Leider ist in der Telefonleitung das Modemgeräusch zu hören!
Ich habe zu Hause eine Hauptbuchse und von der gehen 2 weitere Buchsen weg. Also insgesammt drei Buchsen! Die Telekom Austria meint, dass das Rauschen entstehe weil diese Buchsen alle Parallel geschalten seien und dadurch der Splitter nicht alles herusfiltert.... Hab den Splitter nicht auf der Hauptbuchse sondern auf einer der anderen! Aber auch wenn ich den Splitter an die Hauptbuchse stecke verschwindet das Rauschen nicht!
Die Telekom will nun jemanden schicken der schaut ob die Dosen parrallel oder seriell geschalten sind, und wenn nötig diese richtig zu schalten! Doch a.) weis ich nich ob die Dosen jetzt seriell oder parallel geschalten sind, müsste ich nachschauen, doch woran erkennt man das!? b.) Wenn der von der Telekom kommt, muss ich (meine Eltern) zahlen! Und wenn er das Prob nicht lösen kann is das auch doof

Weiß jemand von euch wie ich das Problem lösen kann
Für jede Hilfe bin ich sehr sehr dankbar!

Vielen Dank schon mal jetzt, 
gruß Tom


----------



## melmager (7. Januar 2005)

T
D1===D2===D3
______S

T ist Hauptleitung von aussen 
D1,D2,D3 sind deine 3 Dosen die alle parallel geschaltet sind
S ist dein Splitter Anschluss

__ == Hilfslinie zur Formatierung 

Dann müssten die Kabel die zur D3 gehen in der Dose D2 abgeklemmt werden 

Die Signalstecke von der Hauptleitung bis zum Splitter solle nicht verzweigen
sonst treten Reflectionen auf die dein Rauschen verursachen könnten 

Ist schlecht zu Beschreiben - hoffe du verstehst es 
ansonsten doch die Telecom anrücken lassen


----------



## funnytommy (7. Januar 2005)

Es ist etwas anders!
Hier zur veranschaulichung!

_____T
D2==D1==D3 
__________S

So ist das aufgebaut! Hänge ich den Splitter an D1 hab ich auch ein Rauschen!

____ = auch Hilfe zur Formattierung


----------

